# Repotec Router Configuration



## hell_man_3 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 
اود ان أسأل عن كيفية عمل Configuration للراوتر(ROUTER) من النوع ( REPOTEC)

أرجو الافاده . وشكرا


----------



## hell_man_3 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا شاكر لكم جزيلا بالرغم من عدم افادتى بخصوص طلبى هذا ولكننى سوف افيد هذا المنتدى - الذى اعتز به كثيرا - بالإجابة على طلبى حيث اننى وجدته فى منتدى آخر ومشروح شرح مفصل وجميل جداً وهذا هو الرابط :

http://edu.arabsgate.com/showthread.php?t=468631


----------

